# Previewing / commenting on APC T-shirt design



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Finally got all (I think ) the bugs out.

here is a previewing. 

PLEASE leave comments if you think something should be changed. Don't PM me, just make it public so that others can comment on the comment LOL.

NOTE: Image quality has been reduced only for uploading here due to file size limit.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

I suggested that the URL text be changed to black. Thanks Tony!


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm so impressed -- you've done such a great job with it! (and wow, you even moved Magnus away from me!  ) *waves at Magnus* You look much less scary over there


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Very cool! I love the new line! Excellent! I can't wait to get a shirt or two; one for me and one for my girl

Paul


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

=D> Yes! I love it! =D> Thanks again for all of the work on this. 

I can't wait to get mine either. Are we all going to make our spouses wear a shirt with our "plant head" profiles on it?? :lol: I am.... 8)


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

That little phrase and blank avatars is sorta a space filler..it could say anything (haven't heard any feedback on the slogan thread).

Any comments on if anything should be changed...such as have the URL in black as Art suggested?


----------



## MissMinerva (Aug 16, 2004)

It's GREAT! A job very well done! =D> I think "Is your blood green?" would be the perfect slogan. Is it too late for that since the poll ended?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Gomer said:


> That little phrase and blank avatars is sorta a space filler..it could say anything (haven't heard any feedback on the slogan thread).
> 
> Any comments on if anything should be changed...such as have the URL in black as Art suggested?


I think that phrase is perfect. I wouldn't change a thing. 

The black URL may show up better. Is this a white shirt? That could make a difference.


----------



## Maran (Sep 8, 2004)

WOW it's very cool =D>


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

As far as I know, the t-shirt will be white.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I thought that it was going to come in multiple colors? I don't wear white shirts......most that I've seen are see through to some extent.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey, where did cS go from the group?

PG, I think there are other colors offered at CP (I'm not fond of white either since I tend to grub around a lot and get dirty), so maybe we could talk the powers that be into a few options since the template is already there?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I was just guessing on the colors. I personally would want black LOL

As for Cs....when I did the grid, I didn't have files on hand, so I went through my old 2 avatar threads and the first draft to grab images. Cs might have had an "APC" avatar at one time, but when looking for avatars, I didn't see one for her.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forum/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=27


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Black would be great! Or, I would like a fuschia/pink one to match the shirt in my avatar


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

We can have different color T-Shirts. I'm not sure what colors are available but we can certainly have more than one color.


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

JanS said:


> Hey, where did cS go from the group?


You just couldn't leave it well alone now could you Jan? Hehehe. Actually, I was (and still am) very behind on catching up with the sheer number of posts that I've missed since leaving for several days during the Thanksgiving 2004 fiasco that I didn't meet the deadline for submission. Ok, I lied. I am too cheap to buy a T-shirt, so I thought that if I can just pass under the radar, then my avatars won't be on the T-shirt and I wouldn't feel obligated to buy one. I had the funds tucked away in preparation for my first online fish order and the outrageous shipping charges. I guess, that'll have to wait; now that the almighty Jan has called me out. :twisted: So here are my avatars. Good luck fitting them on Gomer. Although you should be firm and tell me, "cS, that's too bad because the deadline is over. If I do you a favor, then I would have to do everyone else a favor." Then I will pretend to be all sad and go, "Oh no, but Jan has decreed. Decreed!!!" But on Christmas day, I would find an APC T-shirt under the tree with my avatars on it and it would be a miracle...like that "Christmas Carol" except there's no cripple and I'm out 20 bucks.

The Wholesome Early Years









Puberty Hits and It Was Cruel!









The Confused College Years









Youthful enthusiasm: Save the forest man! Legalize medicinal marijuana!









The Mrs. is no longer thrilled by the grungy look, declaring, "Either get a job or get out."









Midlife Crisis









Am I Dead Yet?


----------



## brbarkey (Nov 17, 2004)

I had to share my avatar with everyone...it took me a while to make


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Did I do all that cS??? Then I'm proud..... 

No really, I don't think you're obligated to actually buy a shirt to have your avatar on it. Perhaps the rest of us would love to have _all_ of the APC "Art clone" family on the shirt to show off to our nerdy non-aquatic cohorts. :wink:


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

If you go to Cafe Press, you will see all the products we can actually put our logo on. Give us some ideas of what you would want to purchase. 

P.S. Guys are not allowed to ask for the thong.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

I just want to clarify that cs is not trying to tell my life's story with her avatars.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

The ltext voting ended this way

Growing Community of APC 20% [ 6 ]
All your plants are belong to us 34% [ 10 ]
Plant Beggers are Still Shot - Twice 6% [ 2 ]
Aquaholics Anonymous of APC 17% [ 5 ]
The Green Road of No Return..... 6% [ 2 ]
Get Ready for the Ultimate Submersed Adventure!!! 13% [ 4 ]

Pretty bad votor turnout, 29 total votes, 37 avatars shown in graphic, so not even all the people on the shirt voted.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Art_Giacosa said:


> If you go to Cafe Press, you will see all the products we can actually put our logo on. Give us some ideas of what you would want to purchase.
> 
> P.S. Guys are not allowed to ask for the thong.


LOL!

Well, a coffee cup (and maybe a travel mug) is a must, and I like the bumper stickers, sweat shirts, the rectangular sticker, the magnet....... I don't ask for much, do I?? :roll:


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Will this be on the back of the shirt? 

IMHO I think "www.aquaticplantcentral.com" on the front left and the Avatars on the back would be great.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Products are now online. Please look at the Store link in the header.

Thanks for your support!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Will do Thanks so much, Art and Gomer and others who gave their time to create this line of products(and I thought the thong was only a joke)!



Paul


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Please let me know when you purchase something. I've noticed that we have not received credit from Cafe Press on a few items that have been purchased.

Thanks for your support.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I purchased a mouse pad already (yesterday or day before?), will probably order a shirt closer to Spring time.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

how come "all your plants...." isnt on the shirt? wouldnt fit?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I just threw a little phrase on as a space filler. I do know that if we put that text in the little box, the letters would be tiny. There also wasn't a definative winner (sure one one, but a lousy turnout) on the slogan vote. I'm sure we can change it at anytime if needs be. I spoke with Art before posting and there is a possibility of posting different textbox versions.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I purchased some stuff on Friday.

You have to dig real deep within your Cafe Press account to find the sales. To just view the sales reports doesn't show anything for quite some time.
I think you have to go to the reports, and something like order details, then do a search for all dates, or something like that.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks. I found it.


----------

